# Auskunftsdienst 11841?



## Lhabia (16 Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,
vllt könnt ihr mir ja ein bisschen weiterhelfen.
Ich habe letzten Monat und diesen Monat ganz normal meine Telekomrechnung bekommen, aber da verlangt ein anderer Anbieter, die DTMS GMBH Geld für irgentwelche Auskunftsnummern immer um die 20 Euro. ABER diese Auskunftsnummern haben weder ich noch mein Freund angerufen! Wir waren beide nachweislich überhaupt nicht Zuhause!
Die können allerdings einfach behaupten, dass wir da angerufen hätten und die Forderung über die Telekom eintreiben. Da wir auch noch per Bankeinzug bezahlen, ist es schwierig das Geld wiederzubekommen.
Die erste Telefonrechnung mit so einer Forderung konnte zum Glück nicht eingezogen werden, da mein Konto nicht die ausreichende Deckung hatte. So hatte ich noch Zeit Einspruch einzulegen und so liegt sie momentan auf Eis. Die jetzige Telefonrechnung wurde aber ohne Probleme eingezogen und somit sind 25 Euro futsch für NIX.
Hab schon versucht telefonisch etwas bei der DTMS GMBH zu erreichen-mit einem sehr miserablen Ergebniss. Der Typ war total unfreundlich und maulte mich ziemlich an von wegen ich solle aufhören so einen Quatsch zu erzählen. Die würden die Daten mit der Telekom abgleichen und dann erst auf die Telefonrechnung stellen-da ich aber heute mit der Telekom telefoniert hab, hab ich nun herausgefunden, dass das Humbug ist. Die haben auch öfter solche Fälle.
Nun-wie sieht die Rechtslage aus? Was kann ich dagegen tun? Ich möchte nicht jeden Monat so eine Forderung haben! Wie kommen die überhaupt dazu? Kann so etwas ein Dialer machen?
Bitte helft mir-ich kenn mich damit gar nicht aus.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*



Lhabia schrieb:


> Die erste Telefonrechnung mit so einer Forderung konnte zum Glück nicht eingezogen werden, da mein Konto nicht die ausreichende Deckung hatte. So hatte ich noch Zeit Einspruch einzulegen und so liegt sie momentan auf Eis.


Du solltest aber den unstrittigen Betrag rasch überweisen und klar angeben, welchen Betrag du nicht zahlen willst.


----------



## Genesis (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*



			
				Lhabia schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir auch noch per Bankeinzug bezahlen, ist es schwierig das Geld wiederzubekommen.


Ich würde gerade das Gegenteil als richtig annehmen. Ich lasse praktisch alle Beträge von meinem Konto per Lastschrift einziehen, egal ob Miete, Strom, Telefon etc...
Das Schöne daran ist, dass ich, falls ich mit einem Einzug nicht einverstanden bin (unberechtigter Einzug, zu hoher Betrag, etc...), ich einfach zu meiner Bank gehen kann und die Lastschrift zurückgehen lasse. Den korrekten, unstrittigen Betrag überweise ich dann z.B. mit Angabe "ohne xyz". Das "Zurückholen" des Geldes geht zumindest 6 Wochen lang völlig stresslos, danach muß man gegebenenfalls die Bank davon "überzeugen", dass dies auch länger möglich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*

Ja das habe ich schon geklärt.Ich werde das jetzt per Überweisung machen und kann dort angeben,dass ich die Forderungen der DTMS Gmbh nicht zahle.Trotzdem muss ich mich ja irgentwie mit dem Unternehmen auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*

Maile mal an qm(at)dtms, das ist die Frau S*M*. Ihr Job ist es, die "Qualität" dort zu "managen". Mit etwas Fantasie findest Du sie hier. Dann hast Du wenigstens eine feste Ansprechpartnerin. Sonst läufst Du von Pontius zu Pilatus bei dtms.
Die frühere "Rate One"-Nummer 
Benutze auch mal die Suchfunktion hier (Suchbegriff 11841 - nach "Beiträgen" suchen)


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss ich mich ja irgentwie mit dem Unternehmen auseinandersetzen.


Die DTMS kann dazu vor der Rechnung noch gar nichts sagen. Wenn du bei deinem Telefonprovider nur den unstrittigen Betrag bezahlst, wird die DTMS von allein auf dich zu kommen und hat dann den bestrittenen Datensatz auch zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarah-Jane (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*

Also die tolle 11841 ist eine weiterleitungsnummer zu einer sexhotline ! Männer sind halt leider manchmal ein bisschen zu ****gesteuert !!!! Wenn man das Keywort A 224 sagt wird man weiter geleitet !!! Angeblich live telefonsex und webcamsex !! Habe es auf der handyrechnung meines freundes gefunden und bin der sache mal nach gegangen !!!

Tja leider !!! 

Sarah


----------



## genervt (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*



Sarah-Jane schrieb:


> Männer sind halt leider manchmal ein bisschen zu ****gesteuert !!!!



Diese dämlichen Verallgemeinerungen.  Hab in meinem Leben noch nie ein einen einzigen müden Pfennig oder Cent für kommerziellen Sexmüll verplempert


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*

Die 11841 hat auch bei mir einfach auf der Telefonrechnung einen Betrag von 26,79 gefordert. Als ich dann die Hotline anrief waren die Mitarbeiter der NextNet GmbH auch zu sehr unfreundlich, nach dem Motto: "Jetzt stellen Sie sich mal nicht so an, wer da anruft muss auch zahlen!" Laut Verbraucherzentrale soll man in diesem Fall dem Betrag wiedersprechen per Einschreiben, alle 118er Nummern sperren lassen durch den Telefonanbieter und fortan einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern. Ich habe die Telekom angewiesen den Betrag von 26,79 von meiner Telekom Rechnung anzuziehen, was auch ging. Jetzt soll die DTMS oder wie auch immer die Firma heisst und wo sie sitzt (siehe link http://www.11841.info/ ) mal Mahnungen schreiben. Denn bei uns war auch zu dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt nachweislich niemand zu Hause.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*

Hallo, 
auch ich habe derzeit riesige Probleme mit dem Auskunftsdienst 11814. Auch mir gegenüber waren die von Nexnet absolut pampig und meinten nur dass der Anrufer schon wüsste wohin ich da verbunden wurde. 
'Jetzt habe ich die Rechnung über 183,39 € erhalten. Ich habe gleich darauf reagiert, so kann ich bei einem evebtuellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid den Schriftwechsel vorweisen.
Ausserdem sollte man diese Sachen unbedingt dem Verbraucherschutz melden. Falls diese Sache wieder passiert solltest du auch einen Anwalt einschalten. Und wenn du das Geld dafür nicht hast kann der Inhaber des Telefonanschlusses evtl. einen Berechtigungsschein vom Amtsgericht holen dass die Anwaltskosten übernommen werden (Prozesskostenbeihilfe oder früher auch "Armenrecht"). 
Ich werde mir das jedenfalls nicht gefallen lassen da meine Tochter und ich zu dieser Zeit, als das passierte definitiv nicht telefoniert, sondern geschlafen haben. Hatte die Telekom angerufen und eine sog. Zahl- und Mahnsperre setzten lassen, die Telekom-Anteile überwiesen mit dem Zusatz "ohne Nexnet". Bei solchen Fällen solltet ihr aber UNBEDINGT die Rechnungsnummer eures Telefonanbieters angeben da diese Zahlung dann NUR FÜR DIESE RECHNUNG verbucht werden muss. 
Grüssle, Bluekath69


----------



## jupp11 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich darauf reagiert, so kann ich bei einem evebtuellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid den Schriftwechsel vorweisen.


Bei einem gerichtlichem  Mahnbescheid braucht man gar nichts vorzuweisen, einzig ein Kugelschreiber
 ist nötig, um das Kreuz  an der richtigen Stelle zu setzen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Erst in einem Prozess wäre es u.U nützlich, dazu kommt es aber nur sehr selten


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2009)

*AW: Auskunftsdienst 11841?*

Für die , die es nicht wissen, die Nummer 11841 gehört der dtms selbst


----------



## Spezi 87 (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein riesen Problem! Habe für den Monat Januar eine Handyrechnung von Vodafone über 1300€ bekommen!
Soll ganz oft die deutsche Auskunft 11841 angerufen haben! Komischerweise fast immer nachts und dann ganz oft 50 minuten an einem Stück! Dabei habe ich nicht ein einziges mal bei der Auskunft angerufen!
Leider wurde meine Reklamation bei Vodafone abgehlehnt stattdessen wurde mir noch gedroht wenn ich bis zum 24.02.2012 nicht zahle, dann bekomme ich eine schlechte Bonität!

Wer kann mir sagen was ich noch machen kann damit ich beweisen kann das ich da nicht angerufen habe und somit nicht zahlen muss?

Vielen Dank im vorraus für jede Antwort

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2012)

Standardrat in solchen Fällen als erste Amtshandlung:
Anforderung eines "Qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls nach § 45i TKG"
Obacht - Frist 8 Wochen!

Und noch was - hier steht wie ein Prüfprotokoll NICHT auszusehen hat
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ag-krefeld-2-c-255-08-anforderungen-an-den-prüfbericht.34261/

und hier gibts auch noch Infos
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html

Und nach dem Tackern der Beiträge den Thread auch lesen


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2012)

Zweite Standardfrage: Wer im Haushalt hat(te) Zugang zum Telefon?


----------

